# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  [Sukses] Kërkoj një shokun tim

## anxhelika

Kerkoj Indrit Arapin nga Tr.Eshte larguar per ne USA ne vitin 2000.Kam komunikuar me te per here te fundit ne prill te 2002 dhe qe atehere s'kam asnje te re nga ai.Do gezohesha shume nese dikush do me jepte nje informacion ne lidhje me te
Ju faleminderit

----------


## kacaku basket

> Kerkoj Indrit Arapin nga Tr.Eshte larguar per ne USA ne vitin 2000.Kam komunikuar me te per here te fundit ne prill te 2002 dhe qe atehere s'kam asnje te re nga ai.Do gezohesha shume nese dikush do me jepte nje informacion ne lidhje me te
> Ju faleminderit


anxhelika po nuk do ishte me mire qe te kontaktoje dike nga shtepia e tij,ose ndonje shok ne Tr qe mund te pyesi familjaret e tij?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Kacako e ka gjet, por ja kan heq postimet e te gjetmes  :shkelje syri:

----------


## shoku_tanku

Me thuaj te lutem,c'fare kishte veshur ky shoku yt ne momentin qe doli nga shtepia...upss...me fal...harrova qe kjo ishte nje teme serioze..te me falesh te lutem se edhe kam pire pak..te uroj ta gjesh mikun tend motra...te uroj te martoheni dhe te beni plot ciliminj se bashku...upss...prape e prisha muhabetin...sa paskam pire,dreqi e mori...nejse,te uroj me gjithe zemer ta gjesh..pac fat..dhe po qe i dehur mos i fol fare..

----------


## anxhelika

Shoku tanku,
Po ta fal meqe eshte dhe e shtune dhe normale qe dhe mund te defrej pak me shume njeriu.
Por ketu nuk behet fjale per martese apo per femije,nje shok eshte shume me i vlefshem sesa nje i dashur apo burre ......

Kacaku ,
flm fillimisht per keshillen tende .
Dhe ate e kisha menduar por fatkeqesisht nuk njihja asnje te afermt te tij dhe as ndonje shok te Indritit ne Tr.
M.gj.th besoj se e kam gjetur.
Flm perseri

----------


## ThatLadiesMan

> Kerkoj Indrit Arapin nga Tr.Eshte larguar per ne USA ne vitin 2000.Kam komunikuar me te per here te fundit ne prill te 2002 dhe qe atehere s'kam asnje te re nga ai.Do gezohesha shume nese dikush do me jepte nje informacion ne lidhje me te
> Ju faleminderit


hey anxhelika, mos ket qen ky indriti kolegjist? se kam njoft nje me biemrin arapi ne shkoll te mesme.. neqofte se ka qen ne kolegjin turk mundem te pys ca shok ku gjindet

----------


## ThatLadiesMan

> Shoku tanku,
> Po ta fal meqe eshte dhe e shtune dhe normale qe dhe mund te defrej pak me shume njeriu.
> Por ketu nuk behet fjale per martese apo per femije,nje shok eshte shume me i vlefshem sesa nje i dashur apo burre ......
> 
> Kacaku ,
> flm fillimisht per keshillen tende .
> Dhe ate e kisha menduar por fatkeqesisht nuk njihja asnje te afermt te tij dhe as ndonje shok te Indritit ne Tr.
> M.gj.th besoj se e kam gjetur.
> Flm perseri


ops, e ke gjet.. scratch the post above :P

----------


## anxhelika

Mesa di une jo,nuk ka qene kolegjist.une e kam njohur ne shkolle te larte,keshtu qe nuk di c'ka bere me pare
Flm per interesimin

----------


## miushi

une vura nje foto te ktij ktu se di se ku shkoj

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Por ketu nuk behet fjale per martese apo per femije,*nje shok eshte shume me i vlefshem se sa nje i dashur apo burre ......*


Ku eshte Blue Sky, te vi te lexoje nje cike ketu, aman !   :rrotullo syte:

----------


## anxhelika

Miush
Nuk e di se ku shkoi,dikush ka fshire gjithcka ishte shkruar me pare nga keto qe sheh.
Po pate mundesi dergo nje tjeter dhe pak me te zmadhuar

----------


## miushi

hey anxhelika ne jemi ne maidstone,Uk tani anija expedita joen po kalon shume mire 

emaile ketu ate bebi27@VTmail.com ne ejmi virtualtourists shkojme rreth e perqark botes

----------


## anxhelika

flm Miush
Do te shkruaj atje

----------


## Blue_sky

> Ku eshte Blue Sky, te vi te lexoje nje cike ketu, aman !


E konfirmoj totalisht,me mire nje shok te kualitetit te larte (me benefite  :perqeshje: ) sesa nje burre gjembaç.  :djall i fshehur: 

Apo kjo goca s'ishte per _friends with benefits_?  :ngerdheshje:  Ehh,i duhet te mesoje shume nga jeta psh. beji meshkujt te te ndjekin dhe jo e kunderta.

----------


## anxhelika

Blue sky
Mashkullin e kam.
Sa per Indritin me lidh gje tjeter qe ti nuk mund ta kuptosh
Sido qofte flm per keshillen ndoshta do me duhet ndonjehere

----------


## Blue_sky

As qe du ta kuptoj, rrusho. S'kam kohe e as deshire, une thjeshte po i pergjigjesha asaj shoqes mesiper.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> As qe du ta kuptoj, rrusho. S'kam kohe e as deshire, une thjeshte po i pergjigjesha asaj shoqes mesiper.


I see someone is suffering from the time of the month...
Merre qet motra, se uk te kacoi njeri mizen..  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Blue_sky

> I see someone is suffering from the time of the month...
> Merre qet motra, se uk te kacoi njeri mizen..


Vallai vellai, ajo fytyra e bebit aty ne foto s'te lejoka t'i njihesh femrat aq mire, s'te lejon te kuptosh ca do thote te jesh _nasty by nature_  :ngerdheshje:   :djall i fshehur:

----------

